# New DPP Next Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9530"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9530" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9530"></a></div>
<strong>Canon Digital Photo Professional Update


</strong>We’re told a new version of DPP should be available for download by next Wednesday.</p>
<p>Included in the update will be bug fixes, better handling of 5D Mark III RAW files and a fully functional Lens Optimizer module.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, cant wait to try it on my mkiii raw files!


----------



## xthebillx (Apr 13, 2012)

Meanwhile, the other 97.5% of us wait a proper LR4 update...


----------



## darash (Apr 13, 2012)

Waiting to see if most issues mentioned is finally solved here and a product recall is not neccessary. My wife will kill me if she finds out about this... lol...


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 13, 2012)

I just hope they don't mess with that awesome user interface. So intuitive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> I just hope they don't mess with that awesome user interface. So intuitive.



+1. IMO, the only thing more intuitive than DPP was WordStar. Anyone else remember Ctrl-K-K-Y to save a file?


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> Meanwhile, the other 97.5% of us wait a proper LR4 update...



Did you download version 4.1 already? While a beta version i tried it and works very well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope they don't mess with that awesome user interface. So intuitive.
> ...


 
I guess you never had to use Vi along with Nroff and Troff in Unix. Wordstar was similar n Vi, but it formatted automatically when you printed it. With Vi, you used the text editor with the formatting commands and then ran nroff for numbers and troff for text. Then you could print.


----------



## xthebillx (Apr 16, 2012)

JR said:


> xthebillx said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, the other 97.5% of us wait a proper LR4 update...
> ...



JR - I did. I was holding out, but managing cr2's and DNG's became tedious so I went for it.
It's great!


----------



## swampler (Apr 16, 2012)

New DPP is on Canon, Canada's site now.

http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/serviceDetail?m=load&id=45&sid=7&mid=2200924&type=D&opt=1


----------



## Jago (Apr 17, 2012)

Got it. Cheers ;D 
Installed as UK version too!


----------



## Bosman (Apr 17, 2012)

swampler said:


> New DPP is on Canon, Canada's site now.
> 
> http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/serviceDetail?m=load&id=45&sid=7&mid=2200924&type=D&opt=1


Thanks for the Tip!


----------

